# Extreme Bowstrings is now Selling Astro Flight



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Gotta give you a bump to the top:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Astro Flight is the BEST!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for the Astro Flight, I LOVE this Material.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

as soon as I can decide on colors I am getting the new Astro.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Its amazing how fast time fly's by. I cant beleive its already april and the 6the now to boot.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I love this Material, On my test bow I have over 2000 shots on my astro strings and they look like new. I Cant wait to see how they look after 5000 shots.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for Astro FLight,:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme, There the Best strings you can get.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for the Best Strings you can get for any bow.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

And its still on SALE.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Get them orders in


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

7/13/2010 Strings for Fred Bear ShowDown
Hi Ron,
I just wanted you to know that the strings arrived and are already installed. Great work! They are amazing strings!
The Astro Flight is pretty nice to shoot. I don´t know exactly why, but it feels so solid!
Thanks for the extra string and serving material as well. They were really handy for tying my peep sight.
Anyway, the string arrived pretty quick here in Brazil. About 15 days.
I´ll certainly buy more strings from you in the future.
Cheers,
Rafael Morgan.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Hey Ron nice chatting with yah again. Look forward to getting my new threads.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

BUMP for our sale.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have GOT to get the pics up of Kim's new colors.:doh: Hopefully on the next day off!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just got in the new Flo Green in Astro flight and its awesome looking.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

:shade:Bump for Extreme and one awesome material. I just love my new astro flight strings.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I am just amazed at how good this stuff is. :shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Get your orders in for the Fall hunting season NOW!!!!!


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

What is the cost on a set of string/cable made out of Astro???? Also, what is the turnaround time?


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

KY TPR 974 said:


> What is the cost on a set of string/cable made out of Astro???? Also, what is the turnaround time?


The cost depends largely on what your particular set is. You have a PM coming though.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> The cost depends largely on what your particular set is. You have a PM coming though.:wink:


Yep, could nave said it better myself. You will need to let me know what bow you have then I can give you a price.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This material is FANTASTIC:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

a few more new pics


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I have shot most of the big names in sting makers...Astro and Rons work are incredible...second to NONE!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I have shot most of the big names in sting makers...Astro and Rons work are incredible...second to NONE!!


I couldn't agree more!
I gotta say the flo green and red looks just WICKED!!!:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. And just to let anyone know that if you call you may have to leave a message for we are recieving alot of calls but we will call you back.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for extreme bowstrings


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Astro Flite just plain rocks!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

People if you want a Professional to do your strings then Ron is the man to do them. No question asked.......


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Great material, I am glad I switched. Any Idea when the other florescents will be out?:thumbs_up


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ron, any time frame when my strings will be shipped out??? I ordered on 9-6.....


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Not sure why I am not getting my messages/replies but your order went out the 13th.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have not heard anything for a time frame yet. I will contact Brownell again and ask.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

Bump for the Best!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Great guy to deal with here folks, so get them orders in.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Ron...here's a bump for you!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

bump for Extreme, awesome work.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Great News there are 3 more Florescent colors on the way and should be here next week tuesday. They are Flo Yellow, Flo Pink and Flo Orange


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Great News there are 3 more Florescent colors on the way and should be here next week tuesday. They are Flo Yellow, Flo Pink and Flo Orange


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess if you are afaid to make your arrows fly faster then Don't be smart and buy the astro flight!!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> I guess if you are afaid to make your arrows fly faster then Don't be smart and buy the astro flight!!! LOL


Also the overall performance and feel of the bow once tha Astro is installed is just unreal...You pretty much have a different bow in your hands!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Not ME!!!! I LOVE TO GO FASTER.!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for Extreme and Astro Flight, its good stuff.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for the BEST:shade: Heck I gained about 8 extra feet per second by the switch, wouldnt you like to get that out of your new strings.???? If so Get them from EXTREME.:shade:


----------

